# CB Radio: Anyone talk on them still?



## SoMdmMusician

I am an old CB'er from days gone by and I used to spend a lot of time on the radio. I also had my own CB/Scanner repair business, and I got out of it completely about 7 years ago. 

I'm curious to know if there is still anyone using the service. I'm also interested in knowing if anyone has a nice 10meter unit they want to sell, or maybe a nice unit like a Cobra 148GTL or even a Cobra 29LTD. 

I'd like to find an older model, since those can be "worked", these new unit come with a few less screws.


----------



## toppick08

SoMdMusician said:


> I am an old CB'er from days gone by and I used to spend a lot of time on the radio. I also had my own CB/Scanner repair business, and I got out of it completely about 7 years ago.
> 
> I'm curious to know if there is still anyone using the service. I'm also interested in knowing if anyone has a nice 10meter unit they want to sell, or maybe a nice unit like a Cobra 148GTL or even a Cobra 29LTD.
> 
> I'd like to find an older model, since those can be "worked", these new unit come with a few less screws.



I think mainly truckers are the only one who use them now, cell phones rule the "4 wheelers" now.............


----------



## greyhound

My dad still talks on his. His radio is considered an antique. it's a  Golden Eagle.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

SoMdMusician said:


> I am an old CB'er from days gone by and I used to spend a lot of time on the radio. I also had my own CB/Scanner repair business, and I got out of it completely about 7 years ago.
> 
> I'm curious to know if there is still anyone using the service. I'm also interested in knowing if anyone has a nice 10meter unit they want to sell, or maybe a nice unit like a Cobra 148GTL or even a Cobra 29LTD.
> 
> I'd like to find an older model, since those can be "worked", these new unit come with a few less screws.



Remember the old Bearcat?  Ah, that and a Lolly Pop microphone - what a life!


----------



## greyhound

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Remember the old Bearcat?  Ah, that and a Lolly Pop microphone - what a life!



My dad still uses that mic.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

greyhound said:


> My dad still uses that mic.



I may have to look through my old stuff and see if I still have the LP.


----------



## greyhound

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> I may have to look through my old stuff and see if I still have the LP.



My dad was pretty well known on the CB  circuit  in the 70's and 80's. What was your handle?


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

greyhound said:


> My dad was pretty well known on the CB  circuit  in the 70's and 80's. What was your handle?



Maryland Rover and the X was Mother Goose.


----------



## itsbob

Bikers are big on CB's for group rides and just maintaining contact on longer rides with 2 or more people.

Some use FRS radios, but it seems the GoldWIng crowd, and other LD riders still use CB radios.


----------



## greyhound

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Maryland Rover and the X was Mother Goose.



My Dad was Sneaky Snake. Early on he went by Cheeta


----------



## itsbob

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Maryland Rover and the X was Mother Goose.



You should have brought your 'handle' over to the web.. your user name etc..

Others like you have turned to the internet to replace their CB days, and what a cool way to find someone you may have talked to years ago on the CB..


----------



## greyhound

Forgot to add that my Mom was Swamp Angel.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

greyhound said:


> My Dad was Sneaky Snake. Early on he went by Cheeta



My CB days took place in PG County.  Heck, I didn't even know _heaven_ was down here in St. Mary's County!


----------



## greyhound

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> My CB days took place in PG County.  Heck, I didn't even know _heaven_ was down here in St. Mary's County!



We knew quite a few CBer's from PG. The washington Post did a story about a Maryland trooper. They rode along with him one night in PG county and had a transcript of my Dad's conversation with him on the CB.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

itsbob said:


> You should have brought your 'handle' over to the web.. your user name etc..
> 
> Others like you have turned to the internet to replace their CB days, and what a cool way to find someone you may have talked to years ago on the CB..



Never gave that a thought.  That would have been great.  Oh well, tooooooo late now.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

greyhound said:


> We knew quite a few CBer's from PG. The washington Post did a story about a Maryland trooper. They rode along with him one night in PG county and had a transcript of my Dad's conversation with him on the CB.



I bet the State Trooper also had a CB and handle...


----------



## greyhound

Did you ever go to the CB Jamboree's? We used to attend the ones at the Charles county fair grounds and Manasas, Va. Everyone would bring campers and stay all weekend. The funniest thing i remember was they both had a contest for the kids...The dirtiest feet contest.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

greyhound said:


> Did you ever go to the CB Jamboree's? We used to attend the ones at the Charles county fair grounds and Manasas, Va. Everyone would bring campers and stay all weekend. The funniest thing i remember was they both had a contest for the kids...The dirtiest feet contest.



Oh yea - bought a bunch of stuff I didn't need.

A bunch of us would meet every Saturday for breakfast.  Heck, we even had cards made up and we would swap them.  It was a lot of fun.


----------



## greyhound

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Oh yea - bought a bunch of stuff I didn't need.
> 
> A bunch of us would meet every Saturday for breakfast.  Heck, we even had cards made up and we would swap them.  It was a lot of fun.



Were they called QSL cards. If you talked skip illegal. You could be fined for each card you had. The FBI was really cracking down during the late 70's early 80's.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

greyhound said:


> Were they called QSL cards. If you talked skip illegal. You could be fined for each card you had. The FBI was really cracking down during the late 70's early 80's.



Yes, they were QSL cards but not the ones we used when running skip.

We had a few friends caught by the FCC - but they were running major amplifiers (1KBs).  Most of us "small fries" were able to boost our CB from 4 to maybe 10 watts (on a good) day.


----------



## greyhound

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Yes, they were QSL cards but not the ones we used when running skip.
> 
> We had a few friends caught by the FCC - but they were running major amplifiers (1KBs).  Most of us "small fries" were able to boost our CB from 4 to maybe 10 watts (on a good) day.



sorry I meant to say FCC. We used to go to some breakfasts up near Shady Side.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

greyhound said:


> sorry I meant to say FCC. We used to go to some breakfasts up near Shady Side.



Yes (if it was the Shady Side in Suitland) and also Rips in Bowie.


----------



## onebdzee

SoMdMusician said:


> I am an old CB'er from days gone by and I used to spend a lot of time on the radio. I also had my own CB/Scanner repair business, and I got out of it completely about 7 years ago.
> 
> I'm curious to know if there is still anyone using the service. I'm also interested in knowing if anyone has a nice 10meter unit they want to sell, or maybe a nice unit like a Cobra 148GTL or even a Cobra 29LTD.
> 
> I'd like to find an older model, since those can be "worked", these new unit come with a few less screws.



Send a PM'er to funnybones505....he is a truck driver and probably has one or both of those sitting in his garage 

btw...."baby girl" has been my handle on the radio for the last 17 years


----------



## greyhound

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Yes (if it was the Shady Side in Suitland) and also Rips in Bowie.



Well...If you ever get back on, give a shout out to Sneaky Snake. He is still on the radio.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

greyhound said:


> Well...If you ever get back on, give a shout out to Sneaky Snake. He is still on the radio.



Funny you should say that - I was just thinking about picking up a Cobra, slapping on a mag mount and seeing what I hear.  If I get one - I'll make sure I give Sneaky Snake a call.  I got off CB when it started going crazy (full of profanity and [SIZE=-1]vulgarity).  It got so bad you couldn't leave your CB on while the kids were in the car.  I progressed (as many CBers) to Amateur Radio and currently hold a Extra Class License.  I chased DX (legally) for a while and confirmed 236 countries...wow - having a lot of flash backs!

Thanks for the memories...
[/SIZE]


----------



## bcp

out of laurel  I was KALH9075 Silver Streak.


----------



## SoMdmMusician

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Funny you should say that - I was just thinking about picking up a Cobra, slapping on a mag mount and seeing what I hear.  If I get one - I'll make sure I give Sneaky Snake a call.  I got off CB when it started going crazy (full of profanity and [SIZE=-1]vulgarity).  It got so bad you couldn't leave your CB on while the kids were in the car.  I progressed (as many CBers) to Amateur Radio and currently hold a Extra Class License.  I chased DX (legally) for a while and confirmed 236 countries...wow - having a lot of flash backs!
> 
> Thanks for the memories...
> [/SIZE]




Feels like good times huh? That's kinda why the interest has sparked in me again. I talked a lot to the NOVA crowds and we had a lot of gatherings over there too. It was one of the few situations you could throw yourself in to with a bunch of strangers and feel like you've known them forever. I started talking on the 2 way when I was about 9 years old, my dad hooked me up a mud-duck base unit in my bed room and then history started being made. It progressed from talking to every single person on the radio to eventually taking up the repair business end of it. Now, I am just more curious to know if it gets much use and I'd love to see a come back locally. I'm looking for a new radio to mess with before I go back and buy something hi-dollar like I used to have. It was always top-shelf units like 148 GTL's and Galaxy 88HL-99V, and of course everything I owned full blown and had all the mods you could fit in them and I just feel like tweakin' and peakin' something again.


----------



## SoMdmMusician

onebdzee said:


> Send a PM'er to funnybones505....he is a truck driver and probably has one or both of those sitting in his garage
> 
> btw...."baby girl" has been my handle on the radio for the last 17 years



I have gone by Dodgem (am) and 250 (ssb) for the past forever.


----------



## aps45819

We use them on bike rides. 
Last time I tried to contact the State police on ch 9, had no luck.


----------



## SoMdmMusician

greyhound said:


> My Dad was Sneaky Snake. Early on he went by Cheeta




I know Sneaky Snake. You always knew when he was keying up for the day, he'd repeat "sneaky snake" until he ran out of breath and then once he unkeyed, the channel was pretty much quiet and ready for him to talk LOL!

BUMP-BUMP,
Dodgem


----------



## SoMdmMusician

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Remember the old Bearcat?  Ah, that and a Lolly Pop microphone - what a life!




Yeah LOL, if you could prove you had an Eagle lollypop, you were "somebody" LOL


----------



## SoMdmMusician

Now, here's a blast from the past! 

I started digging around the internet looking for a new cb radio and much to my shock and amazement, I found this old CB page that someone did for me years ago, I forgot that it even existed, what a hoot! Check this out if your in need of some comedy. I'll have to figure out how to get into it and edit it, but, it looks like the silliest website I've ever seen:

Dodgem's CB and Scanner Homepage

73's
Dodgem


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

SoMdMusician said:


> Now, here's a blast from the past!
> 
> I started digging around the internet looking for a new cb radio and much to my shock and amazement, I found this old CB page that someone did for me years ago, I forgot that it even existed, what a hoot! Check this out if your in need of some comedy. I'll have to figure out how to get into it and edit it, but, it looks like the silliest website I've ever seen:
> 
> Dodgem's CB and Scanner Homepage
> 
> 73's
> Dodgem



Outstanding!  Heck, some of the links still work.


----------



## Kain99

I think CB's are going to make a come back!


----------



## Magnum

greyhound said:


> Well...If you ever get back on, give a shout out to Sneaky Snake. He is still on the radio.



I remember that name. Everyone calls me Moby 

I haven't been on in a few years. I had 4 alternators, 6 batteries. 12v 14v and 16 volt systems. I had a 3 pill and an 8 pill. Still have a couple General Lees. Hae one in my blazer now with a 2 pill.


Ahh back in the good ol days.


----------



## Magnum

Kain99 said:


> I think CB's are going to make a come back!



 I was actually talking to a couple people about trying to get a game of CB tag going again. It will be tough now a days with the cops. They will mess up some harmless fun.


----------



## greyhound

SoMdMusician said:


> I know Sneaky Snake. You always knew when he was keying up for the day, he'd repeat "sneaky snake" until he ran out of breath and then once he unkeyed, the channel was pretty much quiet and ready for him to talk LOL!
> 
> BUMP-BUMP,
> Dodgem



Yep....That's what he does!!!!!!!!! And the Golden Eagle makes a squeal when you key it.


----------



## SoMdmMusician

Does anyone have an old CB laying around of some fair quality at a super cheap price. I'm just looking for something simple to hook up here at the house. I still have my antenna on the roof, and I'd like to hook something up. I'll eventually get a radio back in the Dodge. I used to run a fully mod.ed Grant XL with dual Antron coil antennas and a small Texas Star 250 footwarmer. Fortunately I live on a hill, so, it didn't require much to reach out to everywhere on the weekends.

My skip-shooter set up was the same, except I mounted an Antron-A99 to the bed of the truck and lifted it up with a 10 foot section of chain link fence top rail. It was always the biggest thing with the cops that didn't know me, they would pull up beside me and ask how are you doing?, then, what what are you doing?, I'd always reply the same, "talking on the cb radio", Oh?

The younger cops would always find interest in what I was doing and ask a lot of questions, when the antenna questions rolled around, they say what kind of antenna are you using? K-40? LOL. I say, "well my antenna is up there", and that's when the real fun began... "HOLY S**T! I didn't even see that up there! Then the golden question was always asked, Are you that guy Dodgem?" LOL That was always the funniest question. 

After about 5 years, I had installed so many scanners and cb units in the cars of the CCSD, they all had handles and talked with the rest of us. I was installing cb unit and scanners at an unreal rate. And to this day, I still get pulled over by the cops, not for traffic violations, but, I always get the same questions, "Do you still work on cb's bud? I got your name from ???"

I just like to find a nice cheap unit to play with for a while and I'll probably get the "bug" and have to jump back in the fire again, I miss it you know, it was a lot of fun to talk to people you didn't know, and most of the time, you made a great friend without ever meeting face to face.

So, anyone's help in digging up and old bone to fire up, let me know.

Thanks.
Dodgem


----------



## SoMdmMusician

aps45819 said:


> We use them on bike rides.
> Last time I tried to contact the State police on ch 9, had no luck.



I do know for a fact that the Charles County Sheriff's Department, District 2 sub-station here in IH, monitors the CB still. I installed one when they were on the top of the hill years ago, and when they moved to the bottom, someone else reinstalled that system I had, the same antenna is there now. 

I don't know how much use the female clerks make of it, but, "Blue" uses it. Waldorf had one too, have no idea if that's still in use, and HQ in La PLata also had one installed, have no idea if they use that at the new complex or not either.

I don't think the State barrack ever had one in Waldorf or La Plata.


----------



## toppick08

bcp said:


> out of laurel  I was KALH9075 Silver Streak.



Did you avoid the "good" buddies and lot lizards in your travels......


----------



## Dodgem250

Ahh Yeah, now this feels better! Now, all I need is the radio part of this new account LOL! The problem is, I can not make up my mind what radio I want. I've had so many good units in the past, it's hard to make a final choice. At one time I used to have 8 radios hooked up to the same antenna here at the base. I sold them all about 7 years ago, so my wife is right, it is like guitars, I wish I had never sold them all. I guess that's what she means by, "future, self inflicted, butt kicking" LOL.


I think my biggest issue is, I feel the need to modify something to it's fullest extent again.

Dodgem


----------



## clevalley

I have a Uniden PX76XL worked over - 1 watt deadkey - 20 watt peak-to-peak - matched to a No-Name 5 pill... last time I had it connected it dead-keyed 400 watts and swung 1100 peak-to-peak on a DOSI meter.  

That SOB is loud!  It could light a fluoresent tube (shop type) holding it 3 feet away! Thanks Stickman!

I have thought about selling it as I have no use for it anymore...


----------



## clevalley

SoMdMusician said:


> I do know for a fact that the Charles County Sheriff's Department, District 2 sub-station here in IH, monitors the CB still. I installed one when they were on the top of the hill years ago, and when they moved to the bottom, someone else reinstalled that system I had, the same antenna is there now.
> 
> I don't know how much use the female clerks make of it, but, "Blue" uses it. Waldorf had one too, have no idea if that's still in use, and HQ in La PLata also had one installed, have no idea if they use that at the new complex or not either.
> 
> I don't think the State barrack ever had one in Waldorf or La Plata.



The FCC gave the local jurisdiction authority to bust the big boys about 4-5 years ago... I pulled my gear after a few people got busted.  

I was waiting for the heat to drop and still stay in contact with a few of my CB friends.  I might slap the gear back in one day!


----------



## Dodgem250

clevalley said:


> The FCC gave the local jurisdiction authority to bust the big boys about 4-5 years ago... I pulled my gear after a few people got busted.
> 
> I was waiting for the heat to drop and still stay in contact with a few of my CB friends.  I might slap the gear back in one day!





Well I would imagine, as I have seen it in the past, no mud-duck ever had any problem with the law, it was the few that could bleed through on business cameras and pa systems that always got tracked down, and that was never an FCC issue, it was always a public disturbance complaint. 

In all my years I have never known anyone who actually got criminally charged for anything related to CB radio. I know there was always the big scare, but, mostly a myth, that the law was riding around looking for high powered radios.

 I knew cops that had linears in their cruisers, so, I know it was a less than a .025% chance that any law enforcement agency around here was gonna waste their time and gas looking for some dude on a cb radio, heck, they were on there too!

I wonder if Stick is still around, I used to spend a fair amount of time in the backyard shed with him. After he moved across the highway, and I eventually got out of the repair business, I lost track of a lot of people.

And speaking of lighting up Flo. tubes, that was a hoot, we spent more time finding colored amusement park ride tube lights, than I think we spent lighting the bulbs we had, one buddy of mine used to use a plastic protector tube and just strapped it to his antenna and used to ride around town on the weekends with it, the cops we knew, knew him, so, it was more comedy relief for them than a violation. Then we discovered the short 6 inch flo. tubes and everybody had one zip-tied to the tip of the antenna.


----------



## Dodgem250

*TO: clevalley*

BTW, I gave Kevin the message from you. He was shocked to hear the name after so long, he said, Yes I know him! LOL So, the message was received on his end. He and I are gonna be putting our old band back together, used to be Silverado, it was renamed Southern Maryland Rockers a few months ago, so, I will be rejoining the band and playing music with him. I'm gonna take the bass guitar position back, so, you'll have to come out and see us when we start booking shows again.


----------



## Dodgem250

clevalley said:


> I have a Uniden PX76XL worked over - 1 watt deadkey - 20 watt peak-to-peak - matched to a No-Name 5 pill... last time I had it connected it dead-keyed 400 watts and swung 1100 peak-to-peak on a DOSI meter.
> 
> That SOB is loud!  It could light a fluoresent tube (shop type) holding it 3 feet away! Thanks Stickman!
> 
> I have thought about selling it as I have no use for it anymore...




KEEP IT... TRUST ME!


----------



## greyhound

Dodgem250 said:


> I wonder if Stick is still around, I used to spend a fair amount of time in the backyard shed with him. After he moved across the highway, and I eventually got out of the repair business, I lost track of a lot of people.



Do you mean Sticks from calvert county or stickman from waldorf??


----------



## Dodgem250

greyhound said:


> Do you mean Sticks from calvert county or stickman from waldorf??




Stickman, from Waldorf (No Name). Everybody calls him "stick", sorry about that.

Dodgem


----------



## greyhound

Dodgem250 said:


> Stickman, from Waldorf (No Name). Everybody calls him "stick", sorry about that.
> 
> Dodgem



I talked to my dad & he doesn't know where he is now.


----------



## Dodgem250

greyhound said:


> I talked to my dad & he doesn't know where he is now.



I pass by the house on a daily basis, and I'm pretty confident he doesn't live there anymore. I had someone about a year ago, say that everyone he talked to was sending him to Stickman, but, he said he was interested in me working on the radio instead, but, I told him, I had sold everything, meters and all, and I just had no way to help him out. So, I have to assume that he is still doing repairs and stuff. Just curious, I like the guy, he's pretty good people, never had any issues with him.


----------



## clevalley

Last I heard from Stickman he went back to his old job working for a major home builder... I have not seen him in about 5 years.  That old boy could turn a radio.

The home off of 227 was his in-laws.

I wonder if he is still across the street - where his daddy-in-law worked; I will stop in there one day and ask.

One guy was busted in Waldorf, but it was because he had a MONSTER base station... I cannot remember his handle, but he cracked me up!

I went by 823 Sandman...

The only person I know who would know where he would be 219 (Twenty-one-nine) out of accokeek... him and stickman were buds even though they had competing boxes.  219 did a lot of leece-neville fabrication in suburbans - he put a secondary alternator in a Nissan Pickup I had - man that was a volting beast!


----------



## clevalley

Dodgem250 said:


> *TO: clevalley*
> 
> BTW, I gave Kevin the message from you. He was shocked to hear the name after so long, he said, Yes I know him! LOL So, the message was received on his end. He and I are gonna be putting our old band back together, used to be Silverado, it was renamed Southern Maryland Rockers a few months ago, so, I will be rejoining the band and playing music with him. I'm gonna take the bass guitar position back, so, you'll have to come out and see us when we start booking shows again.



I will do so - I have to keep my eye out!

Tell him and his father we (Craig and Keith) said Merry Christmas!

BUMP BUMP


----------



## clevalley

Here is the old web page for no name... I did his original page and logo.  I will try to e-mail them and see where he is.

Check out the pics - I remember when he painted his suburban... also look at the altenators in another pic... that is 219's work.


----------



## wmburdette

KBPS7695, The Big Foot, here.  Mid '70s to early '80s all around the San Francisco Bay Area, a couple of years in the early '80s Fort Washington to Goddard area, mid-'80s San Jose vicinity and late '80s to mid-'90s Charles County to western Fairfax County areas.  Haven't had it in the vehicle since mid '90s. Still carry my portable on trips and it's still very useful for traffic conditions.  Now have GPS with Traffic Service so probably won't need it much more.


----------



## Dodgem250

clevalley said:


> Here is the old web page for no name... I did his original page and logo.  I will try to e-mail them and see where he is.
> 
> Check out the pics - I remember when he painted his suburban... also look at the altenators in another pic... that is 219's work.



Yeah I found the old website, that's what got me started on him again. I've seen him a few times in passing, but, I have never been able to speak with him. The problem now is, I see there are a lot of guys in the south calling themselves Stickman, so, I guess he has been off the radio for a while himself.

I spent the majority of my time talking to the guys in the eastern side of northern va., since they are all about a mile across the river, that was daily talk. IH is in sorta of in a valley, even though it's on a hill, so Waldorf was hard to reach, but, La Plata was fairly easy to hit. But if I got up on the hill in IH, like where the base gates are, I could talk to where ever I wanted to with no problem.


----------



## Dodgem250

You know what. I think I'm gonna buy me a new radio just for the heck of it. I found a Cobra 148GTL for $139.99 shipped. so, what do you think?

Cobra 148 GTL 
Cobra 29 LTD Classic

I'm not looking to go world-wide audio or anything, but, I would like to start right out fresh with a real radio, better than a 510XL, right? LOL
Sure wish I could find a Uniden Grant XL, man, I miss mine. 
No, I miss all 10 radios I had. I miss my Galaxy 88HL the most.

Hey I know, let's all put radios back in our vehicles and we can all meet somewhere and tell lies. LOL


----------



## clevalley

Dodgem250 said:


> You know what. I think I'm gonna buy me a new radio just for the heck of it. I found a Cobra 148GTL for $139.99 shipped. so, what do you think?
> 
> Cobra 148 GTL
> Cobra 29 LTD Classic
> 
> I'm not looking to go world-wide audio or anything, but, I would like to start right out fresh with a real radio, better than a 510XL, right? LOL
> Sure wish I could find a Uniden Grant XL, man, I miss mine.
> No, I miss all 10 radios I had. I miss my Galaxy 88HL the most.
> 
> Hey I know, let's all put radios back in our vehicles and we can all meet somewhere and tell lies. LOL



Either or is a good radio - I would lean towards the 29 LTD if you were going to tweak.

If you are just going to talk, anything with SSB is a way to go!

I remember e-mailing you a LONG LONG time ago and you gave me information about linears and told me about Stickman... man, that seems like eons ago 

Small world - plus you know Kevin Cross so it got a lot smaller 

Damn - now you are going to make me come up with a 823 Sandman MPD 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Kain99

Oh Please bring CB's back!


----------



## mackco79

SoMdMusician said:


> I am an old CB'er from days gone by and I used to spend a lot of time on the radio. I also had my own CB/Scanner repair business, and I got out of it completely about 7 years ago.
> 
> I'm curious to know if there is still anyone using the service. I'm also interested in knowing if anyone has a nice 10meter unit they want to sell, or maybe a nice unit like a Cobra 148GTL or even a Cobra 29LTD.
> 
> I'd like to find an older model, since those can be "worked", these new unit come with a few less screws.



starting in the late 80s i was sandman and still use the cb every day I now go by poorboy And had a blast back then hmm lets see there was trolly car,catfish, mother goose, poppa goose, bow peep, time traveler, trouble, critter, bird, coachman,batman, classy chassy and I am sure there are a few i am forgetting  but it was a good time back then...


----------



## Kain99

mackco79 said:


> starting in the late 80s i was sandman and still use the cb every day I now go by poorboy And had a blast back then hmm lets see there was trolly car,catfish, mother goose, poppa goose, bow peep, time traveler, trouble, critter, bird, coachman,batman, classy chassy and I am sure there are a few i am forgetting  but it was a good time back then...



OMG!  I knew all of them!  We had so much fun!


----------



## mackco79

Kain99 said:


> OMG!  I knew all of them!  We had so much fun!



It was a good time


----------



## Kain99

mackco79 said:


> It was a good time



No bubba... It was a lifetime!


----------



## mackco79

Kain99 said:


> No bubba... It was a lifetime!



How true  you are so right


----------



## Dodgem250

clevalley said:


> Either or is a good radio - I would lean towards the 29 LTD if you were going to tweak.
> 
> If you are just going to talk, anything with SSB is a way to go!
> 
> I remember e-mailing you a LONG LONG time ago and you gave me information about linears and told me about Stickman... man, that seems like eons ago
> 
> Small world - plus you know Kevin Cross so it got a lot smaller
> 
> Damn - now you are going to make me come up with a 823 Sandman MPD
> 
> Merry Christmas!



Well, I was thinking about going back to my true love, the 148GTL, simply for the extra channel features, I can get the 148 to do about 40 watts, and the 29LTd is a close second but floats more around 32 peak. I think I may simply opt for the 29 out of cost versus option, I don't really feel the need for the extra money for the channels I really never used anyway, I just want a conversation station. 

However, I can get the 148GTL for about $130.00 now, my first one was $189.00!, I see they have come down in price quite a bit. A 148GTL has the same identical board as a 29LTD, they just added the SSB feature. I see they have invented a 150GTL, I find that to be quite useless though.

I think I'll go with the 29 LTD Classic, of course I'll have to have a d104M6B, without a doubt. I still wish I could find a Uniden Grant XL in mint condition, you'll hear me say that a lot LOL, that unit was capable of 52 peak. The one I had in my truck years ago, had a separate security alarm on it, I valued the radio more than the truck itself, it was totally tricked out, and had a lot of offers for it.

But, I'm leaning toward the 29 Classic for sure. I guess I'm gonna place my order right after Christmas. I've been on vacation for a week and a half, so, maybe the boss has a gift for me when I get back to work! LOL

And I also know what else is gonna happen too, I'm gonna get this new radio and before you know it, I'm gonna be back in the repair / tech business again.

Merry Christmas to all, and we'll get the CB scene back on the road soon!

I have a serious itch to get back on the 2-way again!

73's and I'm back-out!
Dodgem


----------



## Tomcat

Every time I see my old radios sitting on the shelf in the garage I wonder if anyone is still using CB's.  Guess this answers my question.  In the 70's I was really big in the StMarys County CB scene.  We even had a club "LP City Skippers" if I remember correctly.  The Fleet Reserve used to be a popular hang out for most of us back then.  Oh yea, I was Tomcat way back then


----------



## Magnum

I was building my truck to Key for "No Name" in the Key off. I know where the new shop is located. I stop by every so often. I however will not post or PM any info on the shop location or contact info.... Sorry just can't spread the mans business like that without his approval. I still have 1  2 pill and 2 No Name 3 Pills, they were a little different than the standard sold as they were built for me to key with. I sold my 8 pill. I also still have my bracket for a 318 to hold 3 extra alternators with the voltage regulator, digital bird meter, 2 general lee's, and a bunch of other crap.


----------



## clevalley

Is he still in the 'new' location - where his daddy-in-law works at?

I still have my 5 pill in the old brown box...


----------



## Magnum

clevalley said:


> Last I heard from Stickman he went back to his old job working for a major home builder... I have not seen him in about 5 years.  That old boy could turn a radio.
> 
> The home off of 227 was his in-laws.
> 
> I wonder if he is still across the street - where his daddy-in-law worked; I will stop in there one day and ask.
> 
> One guy was busted in Waldorf, but it was because he had a MONSTER base station... I cannot remember his handle, but he cracked me up!
> 
> I went by 823 Sandman...
> 
> The only person I know who would know where he would be 219 (Twenty-one-nine) out of accokeek... him and stickman were buds even though they had competing boxes.  219 did a lot of leece-neville fabrication in suburbans - he put a secondary alternator in a Nissan Pickup I had - man that was a volting beast!


Nope he's not there anymore, moved out wow I guess 3 or 4 years ago... I remember helping him pack up  

I had 2 -240 amp Leece Neville's, 1 200 amp powerline and then my stock 120 amp. I had 2- 12v batteries under the hood, 3- 8D 8 v and 1 6v in the back of the truck. 

I never got to fire up my 8 pill, never needed too My volted 3 pill was wiping out 5 pills and 3x6's. I had 2 time machines on the roof.


----------



## Magnum

clevalley said:


> Is he still in the 'new' location - where his daddy-in-law works at?
> 
> I still have my 5 pill in the old brown box...



No he is working out of a garage. Still in the area.

I have one in a green box that he built for his wife, then I have the blue light special.


----------



## Magnum

I have been debating on what to do with all this old crap. I'll probably keep most but get rid of the alternators and voltage regulator


----------



## clevalley

I need to get hold of him - I have one of his base amps at my house;  it was one of his personal ones... he "lent" it to me while he was going to build me one for doing his first website.  He was tuning one of my base units and fried the final output; he pulled one off the shelf and re-did it for me.  A bit older than mine, but man it could hum!

I stil have my PC76XL and mated 5-pill... I went to 219's and he put a second chevy 130 amp, no-regulator altenator in a nissan pickup with a Wilson 5000 on the top... I had 3 - 6 volt batteries in the bed with an external regulator.  At 12 volts that sucker would scream! When I turned it up to 16 volts it really smoked!  I went to the full 18 a few times and it was REALLY nasty.

I dropped contact with him about 5 years ago, back when he went back to work for the "housing company" - again...

Tell him 823 Sandman is looking for him... I have his tube amp and want to get it back to him - I have no use for it and he probably would like to have it back!

E-Mail me and I will send you my contact information to give to Stickman.


----------



## RadioPatrol

we use CB's when wheeling off road to KIT about trail problems


----------



## Magnum

RadioPatrol said:


> we use CB's when wheeling off road to KIT about trail problems



Thats the only reason I still have one in my Blazer  I think I might haved ruined my General Lee though, left it with the top off too many times


----------



## RadioPatrol

so what does all this CB geek speak ...... 2 pill 3 pill etc ..............


----------



## Magnum

RadioPatrol said:


> so what does all this CB geek speak ...... 2 pill 3 pill etc ..............



Pills are transistors.... They look like bayer pills. 

There are different sizes and configurations. Typically a 3 pill is actually 1 pill driving into 2 pills. 

I used to push 20 volts into my 3 pill. It's been a while but I think I was getting about 1,200 - 1,500 peak watts. 

Man I wouldn't even remember where to set my dead key now, I think I used to have it at 100 or 150. The Digital Bird meter is nice. The one I had would read peak and RMS watts, it also had an alarm if you SWR's were too high. The top of my rear Antenna was at 14' 8"  Everyone else dodges potholes I was avoiding tree branches and traffic lights


----------



## Magnum

No Name Home Page


----------



## Dodgem250

Well, I got the mobile all hooked up and running again, so, now I'm gone shopping for a loud mouth, foot warmin', non-mud-ducking, top-shelf, world wide, full-blown, 2 way!

Bump-Bump!
Dodgem


----------



## wpage

I use a hand held CB now. Only break it out in a Jam or in the woods...


----------



## Dodgem250

well, I did it, I finally broke down and bought a new radio rig. I got a Cobra 29 LTD Classic and a new dual coil antenna coming... I guess this is gonna be the re-start of something... again... yes, dear... I am a man...


----------



## Dodgem250

anyone have any idea what channel the nova guys and gals hang out on these days? we used to be on channel 10, but, I've heard no one there for a few weeks. it might be this weak-watt cobra 19 plus of my BIL's that I'm playing with until my 29 shows up....


----------



## greyhound

Dodgem250 said:


> anyone have any idea what channel the nova guys and gals hang out on these days? we used to be on channel 10, but, I've heard no one there for a few weeks. it might be this weak-watt cobra 19 plus of my BIL's that I'm playing with until my 29 shows up....



Give a shout out to Sneaky Snake.


----------



## Kain99

Magnum said:


> Pills are transistors.... They look like bayer pills.
> 
> There are different sizes and configurations. Typically a 3 pill is actually 1 pill driving into 2 pills.
> 
> I used to push 20 volts into my 3 pill. It's been a while but I think I was getting about 1,200 - 1,500 peak watts.
> 
> Man I wouldn't even remember where to set my dead key now, I think I used to have it at 100 or 150. The Digital Bird meter is nice. The one I had would read peak and RMS watts, it also had an alarm if you SWR's were too high. The top of my rear Antenna was at 14' 8"  Everyone else dodges potholes I was avoiding tree branches and traffic lights



You are a CB tag nut's dream!


----------



## Magnum

Kain99 said:


> You are a CB tag nut's dream!



Too bad there aren't many left


----------



## Kain99

Magnum said:


> Too bad there aren't many left



We should start it back up!  I'll go buy new stuff tomorrow!  Only sucky thing is, I have a huge SUV instead of a sleek Camaro these days.


----------



## usagent

Kain99 said:


> You are a CB tag nut's dream!



I used to love playing that!


----------



## backagain39

When the truckers are using thier CBs while going up and down 5, I am picking up the entire conversation, it is coming through my computer speakers......


----------



## toppick08

backagain39 said:


> When the truckers are using thier CBs while going up and down 5, I am picking up the entire conversation, it is coming through my computer speakers......



They do like beavers.......

unless there "good buddies"...


----------



## Magnum

Kain99 said:


> We should start it back up!  I'll go buy new stuff tomorrow!  Only sucky thing is, I have a huge SUV instead of a sleek Camaro these days.



I always had the SUV. I still remember my first time playing. I had my big White Ramcharger, thats why everyone called me Moby. We played all night and I had so much fun. Then I learned it's even more fun when you get a co-pilot... Sitting in a hiding spot alone gets boring but if you have someone to help make the time pass by


----------



## Dupontster

I was into it back in the 70's...."KSZ-8728 Bounty Hunter" here....I had them in my car and would take it out and put it in my boat when out on the water...Had quick connects...Used it while commuting to DC every day...Had more fun with that thing....CB back then is like a cell now...Couldn't do without it...

Breeeeeeeeeeeak 10 You got the KSZ8728 Bounty Hunter lookin for the Snap Dragon...How bout ya Snap ya out there? Back?


----------



## Dodgem250

well I am certainly looking forward to putting a new rig back in this new truck. I don't think I'm gonna get back into doing repairs/mod/tricks like I used to for everybody, but, I am definitely looking forward to getting back on the air and seeing who I can dig up.  

BUT, when I get this new radio, you know the first thing I'm gonna do it crack the case and fire up my old Weller unit and have at it. I'm already getting the parts ready for the talk back and looking for the RX amp, I of course can not resist the idea of led RX/TX meter lights and a new colored channel display and I got me a big old nasty ugly dual coil antenna coming... I still have racks of parts drawers full of resisters, caps, diodes, you name it, I got 50 of them, I never threw much away from the "radio doctor" days, but, with all these new inventions, I'll have to make a few orders.

However, I know what's gonna happen as soon as my name gets back on the airwaves, I'm gonna start hearing, "Hey Dodgem, you still working on radios?" 

LOL It's coming, trust me.

Dodgem
Bump-Bump!


----------



## Dodgem250

Oh, and BTW... I had to have the new chrome diamond plate covers for the 29, that's pretty neat, I used to just shoot them with some cool looking auto paint, but, the diamond plate covers are new to me...

Now, about these new fancy crystal colored control knobs???? 
they just look too "pimp" for me and they're too expensive anyway.


----------



## backagain39

toppick08 said:


> They do like beavers.......
> 
> unless there "good buddies"...



Yeah well lucky or unlucky for me as far as being ms. beaver.....

But I DON'T have a CB.....the conversations come thru my computer speakers!!! So it's not like I can talk back to them.   

Now anyone want to take a shot on telling me how a CB conversation is coming thru my computer speakers???????????........

BREAKER BREAKER GOOD BUDDY........


----------



## Dodgem250

It's called, RFI or Radio Frequency Interference. What's happening is someone with a really sweet cb radio rig in their vehicle is broadcasting a strong, but, not necessarily an illegal, signal directly into the amplifier section of your computers sound card. I'd assume you live close to a roadway, be it highway or horsetrail.

1) What can you do? Turn the speakers off / mute. 

2) Who can you file a complaint with? The FCC. 

3) What will they do? Nothing. (they have more important up-to-date electronic gadgets to worry about rather than a bunch of good ol' boys on some outdated communications device that they will never find anyway...)

4) What is your best and only option? The FCC.

5)  Start back at #1

also, read:
Electromagnetic interference - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## backagain39

Dodgem250 said:


> It's called, RFI or Radio Frequency Interference. What's happening is someone with a really sweet cb radio rig in their vehicle is broadcasting a strong, but, not necessarily an illegal, signal directly into the amplifier section of your computers sound card. I'd assume you live close to a roadway, be it highway or horsetrail.
> 
> 1) What can you do? Turn the speakers off / mute.
> 
> 2) Who can you file a complaint with? The FCC.
> 
> 3) What will they do? Nothing. (they have more important up-to-date electronic gadgets to worry about rather than a bunch of good ol' boys on some outdated communications device that they will never find anyway...)
> 
> 4) What is your best and only option? The FCC.
> 
> 5)  Start back at #1
> 
> also, read:
> Electromagnetic interference - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks Dodgem250,

I usually just put the speakers on mute and I am not going to bother to report anyone.....

But I must say that the first time I heard it I thought I was hearing *voices*......


----------



## Dodgem250

No problem. It reminds me of the good old days when I used to pick up shortwave radio stations from Germany through the pickups on my guitars. LOL


Dodgem


----------



## RadioPatrol

Dodgem250 said:


> No problem. It reminds me of the good old days when I used to pick up shortwave radio stations from Germany through the pickups on my guitars. LOL
> 
> 
> Dodgem



while I was in Korea '87-88, we had this commo line (nylon wrapped steel wire) going 3 miles up the road to Bn. HQ. I would pull it off the TA-312 and wrap it around the antenna of my boom box,  and get some Radio Moscow crap being beamed out of N Korea across the DMZ ... it was funny hearing Michael Jackson coming off some commie radio site - I guess it was supposed to be some propaganda BS, I didn't care ... it was funny hearing the "news" on that station ....


----------



## tiltedangel

funny just last week i was going through the closet and found my grandfathers cb base station...it still works beautifully! but hubby said i can't throw it out because he told grampa he would take care of it...that was ten years ago at least!


----------



## clevalley

Kain99 said:


> We should start it back up!  I'll go buy new stuff tomorrow!  Only sucky thing is, I have a huge SUV instead of a sleek Camaro these days.



Damn Kain - what was your handle???  I am 823 Sandman - good friends with 4x4, Last Chance, Woodchuck, Flyin Lyon, Stickman...



Dodgem250 said:


> It's called, RFI or Radio Frequency Interference. What's happening is someone with a really sweet cb radio rig in their vehicle is broadcasting a strong, but, not necessarily an illegal, signal directly into the amplifier section of your computers sound card. I'd assume you live close to a roadway, be it highway or horsetrail.
> 
> 1) What can you do? Turn the speakers off / mute.
> 
> 2) Who can you file a complaint with? The FCC.
> 
> 3) What will they do? Nothing. (they have more important up-to-date electronic gadgets to worry about rather than a bunch of good ol' boys on some outdated communications device that they will never find anyway...)
> 
> 4) What is your best and only option? The FCC.
> 
> 5)  Start back at #1
> 
> also, read:
> Electromagnetic interference - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Or - back when we reached into the cab and blew the final output of a boneheads radio with that No-Name 2-pill 

Ok - really a No-Name 5 pill with a matched PC76XL - 400 dead-key - 1100 Peak...  

damn, I might have to put that in my 2500HD again!!!


----------



## Dodgem250

Well, I got the 29 LTD Classic today, I've already tweaked and peaked it and bumped up the RX side too. Installed the chrome diamond plate covers... man it this a sweet looking radio now. All I need now is for the antenna and mount to show up, hopefully soon! I have a hump mount coming for the radio, so, when everything shows up, I'll put it in the Dodge, and I will once again be yelling..

Waivin' a hand DX land, Mr. Dodgem said it, 73's and I'm back quiet, bump-bump!

Now, what do I do this weekend for fun... I KNOW! I'll install the talk back with a switch, then I'm going to change the factory LEDs to all blue and add in a blue/red TX/RX LEDs... Now, did I buy this radio to talk on it, or do all mods known to man? Both!

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention, I ordered a new power mic with RB too! I know this gonna turn into my wife's worst nightmare... revisted, but...

Dodgem

PS: I'm monitoring channel 19 currently here in Indian Head, so, stop by and give a shout out.


----------



## Dodgem250

Here's some pictures of the diamond plate covers, they are shown on a 25 LTD, but you can get the idea of what they look like anyway.

Dodgem


----------



## Dodgem250

anyone have a small 100 watts biscuit burner for sale or trade, I'm looking for a small Texas Star / Phantom etc.

Dodgem

240-682-0958


----------



## Dodgem250

Well, the loud mouth mobile unit has been installed in the Dodgemobile, and the big ugly X-Terminator double-coily is properly mounted to it's position.

The SWR's are reading a whopping 8.9, that's awesome, I have never had my SWR reading so high, on anything, ever... guess another warm day will be spent wearing out the hex screws on that situation and replacing the broken ground straps I found while working on my upside-down and back-a$$wards yoga routine under the dash and cab of the "Dodgemobile".

However, the hard part is done and now I can talk at people I don't know... Yet!

BREAK CHANNEL, HOW 'BOUT THAT LOUD-MOUF' MUD-DUCK 829 SANDMAN AROUND THAT SOUTHERN MARYLAND 20 BREAK, TWO-HUNDRED AND FIVE-ZERO MR DODGEM SAID IT, 73'S AND I'M BACK QUIET... BUMP-BUMP!​


----------



## LusbyMom

I am looking for info on CB's and I know nothing about them. Back in the day I used to goof off on them but that's it. 

I need one now for dispatching.. Can anyone help me out and point me in the right direction? How far away will it work? If my guy is out in the truck how far away can he be and us still be able to talk?


----------



## Dodgem250

LusbyMom said:


> I am looking for info on CB's and I know nothing about them. Back in the day I used to goof off on them but that's it.
> 
> I need one now for dispatching.. Can anyone help me out and point me in the right direction? How far away will it work? If my guy is out in the truck how far away can he be and us still be able to talk?




Well... that's a really tough question to answer. There are so many factors involved in 2 way communications with CB radio being such a low powered resource. You have to consider these basic factors to start:

1) Transmitting locations of radios
2) Geography of surrounding area (CB is basically "line-of-sight")
3) Type and height of antennas on base and mobile units
4) Is the radio stock or modified
5) Quality of radios and antennas
6) Power lines / satellite dishes / other electronic "signal blockers"

CB radio is "advertised" as being good up to 5 miles, however, I have been talking on the CB since I was about 7-8 years old, so, given my past 30 years of experience, both talking and repairing cb radios, I have talked to hundreds and hundreds of people in the surrounding area, I can put my life savings on the fact that a stock radio with a junk antenna can safely do well at 10-15 miles, BUT, this is where I have a major advantage and that is living on a very high geographical location, I can literally see over top of the Virginia coastline from my home, if there was a bright light shining at me from say, Fredericksburg, I would see that. If I were in a hole somewhere, the difference would be clear.

CB radio is not an expensive thing to start, but, it can cost a few hundred to get descent equipment without all the bells and whistles, that the rest of us just have to have.

Let's figure you buy 2 Cobra 29 LTD radios, (stock radios, no upgrades) and 1 Wilson 1000 magnet mount antenna for the vehicle, and 1 base station antenna for the base unit, like an old faithful Antron 99, add in the mounting mast and some coax cable, plus the ground wire... right here you have an excellent 2-way setup, but, hardly the best of the best, and this would ball park around $400.00 

Now, if you want to talk about using export radios with modifications and big coil antennas and linear amplifiers and then peakin' & tweakin' the radios, then you must bring out the credit cards, second mortgages, and check books. This is why most CB'ers are poor and drive junk trucks... 

Billy Bob... what happened to your paycheck? 

"The money is being "invested dear" LOL!


Anyway, 

If I were still in the CB radio sales business, my questions to you would be:

1) How far will you have to transmit to the guys in the field?
2) How many vehicles do you need radios for?

Budget is no concern, you have to have what you have to have in order to do what you gotta do, so is life, but, here you can spend what you got, There's a ton of options with CB radio equipment.

Any further questions, just hollar.

Thanks,
Dodgem


----------



## Speedy70

wmburdette said:


> KBPS7695, The Big Foot, here.  Mid '70s to early '80s all around the San Francisco Bay Area, a couple of years in the early '80s Fort Washington to Goddard area, mid-'80s San Jose vicinity and late '80s to mid-'90s Charles County to western Fairfax County areas.  Haven't had it in the vehicle since mid '90s. Still carry my portable on trips and it's still very useful for traffic conditions.  Now have GPS with Traffic Service so probably won't need it much more.



My Dad's handle was Big Foot.   My parents still have their radios and mics, but they don't use them anymore.  They still have their 'lollipop' too.


----------



## Magnum

I need to pull my General out of my Blazer and see whats wrong with it..... I think it might have gotten a little water in it For slapping a setup in a truck it did ok. I was in Welcome talking to the other side of Waldorf which is a feat in itself nowadays with all the trash out there in the air. Nice little 2 pill, Wilson 1000 just slapped anywhere it will stick, no point in setting SWR's.... I have to take it down everytime I come in or out to avoid power lines


----------



## Dodgem250

Magnum said:


> I need to pull my General out of my Blazer and see whats wrong with it..... I think it might have gotten a little water in it For slapping a setup in a truck it did ok. I was in Welcome talking to the other side of Waldorf which is a feat in itself nowadays with all the trash out there in the air. Nice little 2 pill, Wilson 1000 just slapped anywhere it will stick, no point in setting SWR's.... I have to take it down everytime I come in or out to avoid power lines




Well, slap it up there and give me a shout on 19 in the afternoons and evenings, I have the base on all the time and sometimes in the mobile.

Dodgem
Indian Head


----------



## fireman343

*Waving a hand*

hello all fireman here st marys north end stumbled across this just searching around i  am an avid cber  I know sneaky snake pretty good and swamp angel    I am only 21 yrs old been in since i was 16 and have no plans to stop   started out stock and now one of the top dogs in the county as of right now not to brag to much tho and if anyone needs to get a hold of stickman let me know i go up there a few times a week to see him and hope to hear you guys out there on the band they call me fireman  i maily stay on 19 however like to roam around but when trhe skip is rolling good im on the bowl and other channels holler out for fireman or 343 southern md   alright all have a good one and im back on the quiet side


----------



## morningbell

SoMdMusician said:


> I am an old CB'er from days gone by and I used to spend a lot of time on the radio. I also had my own CB/Scanner repair business, and I got out of it completely about 7 years ago.
> 
> I'm curious to know if there is still anyone using the service. I'm also interested in knowing if anyone has a nice 10meter unit they want to sell, or maybe a nice unit like a Cobra 148GTL or even a Cobra 29LTD.
> 
> I'd like to find an older model, since those can be "worked", these new unit come with a few less screws.



boop bop bop bop booop bop bop booop bop boop bop bop bop bop bop booop booop bop bop boop booop booop 

my dad was one, had a huge set up and antenne, met up with a bunch of them at the Frnaklin Institute many times throughout the year.....  WB3KAC was his call number.  He was teaching me Morse code at age 6!


----------



## Squirrel

they call me squirrel ch 19 and fireemans a meatball. i talk to sneaky snake alot... very funny man he always makes me laugh. and he will always tell you whats fer supper. anywho yea anyone needs to get a hold of stick or anything me or fireman can hook you up.


----------



## greyhound

Squirrel said:


> they call me squirrel ch 19 and fireemans a meatball. i talk to sneaky snake alot... very funny man he always makes me laugh. and he will always tell you whats fer supper. anywho yea anyone needs to get a hold of stick or anything me or fireman can hook you up.



That's a sure sign it's him....You get the low down on what my mom has cooked for dinner in detail. The whole story of whats for dinner takes about 30minutes


----------



## fireman343

yeah sneaky snake loves to tell us whats for dinner and its funny cuz some people get so mad when he does it its hilarious well if you talk to him tell him old fireman is back on the air and hello


----------



## Dodgem250

Well, if anyone gives a hoot, stop by and check out my webpage I set up, it's more an update to my old original site I've had for years, might be a good laugh if nothing else!

Dodgem's Internet CB Shack

Dodgem!


----------



## fireman343

cool site man been there before thought about doing one myself but anyways you know who it is they call me fireman broadcasting from this FM station and ill seeya


----------



## Dodgem250

*Looking for old radios, working or non-working*

well, anyone need radio work done? Give me a shout. I've having a blast putting blue leds in my radios. I got my meters and stuff back in operations and I need some old radios to tune up and play with, anybody have any old junk they want to part with?

Dodgem


----------



## Magnum

Dodgem250 said:


> well, anyone need radio work done? Give me a shout. I've having a blast putting blue leds in my radios. I got my meters and stuff back in operations and I need some old radios to tune up and play with, anybody have any old junk they want to part with?
> 
> Dodgem



No radios but I have been thinking about getting rid of my alternators - 2 240 amo Leese, 1 200 amp powerline with brackets for a 318, voltage regulator, and digital bird meter.


----------



## fireman343

*alts*

hey man curious how much you looking for them alts and any chance of fitting on an 06 dodge


----------



## virgovictoria

I've just skimmed the last couple of pages~  

I grew up the proud daughter of a CBer while on our travels/vacations!  My dad's handle was the Grey Eagle and my girlfriends and I would crack up listening to the radio.  We had a 34' trailer that we toted about, so Ed fancied himself a radio man.   

Of course, after getting my license, I had to play on it and get myself in trouble a few times. 

:heavysigh:  What a great memory!  I'll have to read the entire tread tomorrow!


----------



## Kain99

I wish you guys would stop talking and JUST DO IT!  I miss the old days!


----------



## Dodgem250

Yeah that's how I feel, everybody needs to buy cb's, put them in your trucks, and then call me to fix them up for you. I've been buying cheap priced, but, not junk radios on eBay and fixin' them up and reselling them just to have something to work on, sad ain't it? LOL 

I have been buying up some really nice radios, putting in colored meter and channel display lights and peaking them out and putting in swing kits and talk back and whatever each radio will take, so, please everyone buy a cb or put your old one back in and hollar at me on 19, then we can get our Southern Maryland Mud-Duck club roaring and have some cb meets and pick-a-nicks like we use to did.

Basically, I gotta modification itch that needs to be scratched! and I ain't happy unless it's been mod'd!

I stapled a pictured of my latest project to this post, blue leds evera-where!

Bump-Bump!
Dodgem

Dodgem's Internet CB Shack


----------



## greyhound

Who remembers the CB jamboree's at the Charles County Fair grounds (we also went to the ones at Manasas Va.). You could camp over the weekend & there were lots of games and bands.

Fun times


----------



## Magnum

fireman343 said:


> hey man curious how much you looking for them alts and any chance of fitting on an 06 dodge



Well the brackets can be custom built. The setup I have now was for my 92 Ram, it had a 318 Magnum in it. I am not sure if the newer motors have the exact same bolt pattern for everything to fit perfect but it would be a simple change. I think I have like $8 or $900 in the brackets and alternators. I'd like to get at least $600 for the set.


----------



## greyhound

greyhound said:


> Did you ever go to the CB Jamboree's? We used to attend the ones at the Charles county fair grounds and Manasas, Va. Everyone would bring campers and stay all weekend. The funniest thing i remember was they both had a contest for the kids...The dirtiest feet contest.





greyhound said:


> Who remembers the CB jamboree's at the Charles County Fair grounds (we also went to the ones at Manasas Va.). You could camp over the weekend & there were lots of games and bands.
> 
> Fun times





Forgot that I had already posted about the jamborees.


----------



## Dodgem250

greyhound said:


> Forgot that I had already posted about the jamborees.




LOL, that's just fine, at least that tells us it was great experience!

Dodgem


----------



## Dodgem250

Hey Guys and Gals,

I got a new web address set up: Dodgem's Internet CB Shack

Stop and visit me sometime, or yell for me on channel 19.

I'm still looking for a group of us to get it together so we can find our own channel around here!

Thanks,

Dodgem


----------



## Dodgem250

*DM CB Radio Products*

www.Dodgem250.com


----------



## Squirrel

with all the skip rollin in all day everyday it makes it hard to talk local. gotta love the skip... but it does get old after a while.


----------



## Dodgem250

Squirrel said:


> with all the skip rollin in all day everyday it makes it hard to talk local. gotta love the skip... but it does get old after a while.



Yeah it can, but, I talk to everybody in Northern Virginia, so, there's plenty of local action for me over here. So, for everyone who has a CB and dosn't use it anymore... Contact me, I'll buy it from you, there are plenty of people in the world looking for tricked radios.

Thanks,

Dodgem


----------



## Dodgem250

How about some red and yellow units?

I got all colors of the rainbow in this place, and I can do pretty purple for the girls too! Repairs, mods, upgrades, just holler, been doing this for 25 years And I'm always looking for good deals on older model Cobra and Uniden radios...


Thanks!

Dodgem


----------



## Squirrel

what galaxy was that a pic of? i got a real nice 21xlr thats showin stock numbers on the meter, if i reemeber right. ill post a pic up later


----------



## Dodgem250

Squirrel said:


> what galaxy was that a pic of? i got a real nice 21xlr thats showin stock numbers on the meter, if i reemeber right. ill post a pic up later




Huh?


----------



## huntr1

My dad was KPN8652 The Peanut back in the 70's-80's.

When Crabcake moved south, I helped her load up and move out, she gave me a CB radio that she no longer wanted.  Has a magnetic antenna mount (without the antenna) and runs off a cig. lighter plug.  I'm taking the kids to Grandma & Grandpa in Georgia in a couple weeks.  Gonna have to buy a new antenna for the Crabcake radio and treat the kids to the sounds of the highway heading south.

Boy will that bring back the memories.


----------



## huntr1

Quick question...

Do the magnetic mount antennas take a standard size antenna?  I need to replace the antenna on the Crabcake CB.


----------



## huntr1

huntr1 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> Do the magnetic mount antennas take a standard size antenna?  I need to replace the antenna on the Crabcake CB.



The Crabcake CB is a Uniden Pro 520XL.

Seems to be a upper-low end radio.  Not great, but decent.  This is according to the talk I found in forums after a Google of Uniden pro 520XL, this is NOT based on my own opinion since I know nothing about CB radio performance.

Plugged it in tonight.  It turned on.  This is good.

However, as per my post above, the magentic mount antenna base is missing the actual antenna.

There are no identifying markings on the antenna base, so I have no idea who made it.

Where can I get a replacement antenna that screws onto a 1/4" threaded stud?


----------



## Dymphna

huntr1 said:


> Gonna have to buy a new antenna for the Crabcake radio and treat the kids to the sounds of the highway heading south.


I don't think a judge in the world would deny this is grounds for divorce.


----------



## huntr1

Dymphna said:


> I don't think a judge in the world would deny this is grounds for divorce.


When I want your opinion, I will tell it to you in advance.


What do you think guys?   K40 for the minivan?


----------



## Dymphna

huntr1 said:


> When I want your opinion, I will tell it to you in advance.
> 
> 
> What do you think guys?   KB40 for the minivan?




Anyone have the number of a good lawyer?


----------



## huntr1

Dymphna said:


> Anyone have the number of a good lawyer?


----------



## huntr1

huntr1 said:


> When I want your opinion, I will tell it to you in advance.
> 
> 
> What do you think guys?   K40 for the minivan?


Darn, they don't make the K40 in pink.


----------



## Dodgem250

huntr1 said:


> Darn, they don't make the K40 in pink.




No, K40 is not an over-achiever in the CB radio antenna business, but, Wilson used to make them all colors of the rainbow. I was at a  truck stop in Pennsylvania a few years ago and I almost fell in the floor, they had red, blue, green, yellow, pink, purple, orange, and I think brown. But, I think these days Wilson only makes them in black and white.

But, if all else fails I do have a 36" fiberglass whip brand new in the package that I ordered for some dude and he never came back for it, so, if you need a good cheap antenna, give me a shout. But, if you insist on something in particular I can order one for you, wholesale plus shipping. 

I'd hate to post a price here, for gods sake someone might think I was posting a classified ad or something silly and feel the need to ban me or whatever, so, just email me for the price, it'll save me a lot of hassle getting a new IP address so I can come back here with a new user name if someone happens to be PMS'ing today.

Dodgem,

email: dodgem250@somd.net


----------



## huntr1

Dodgem250 said:


> No, K40 is not an over-achiever in the CB radio antenna business, but, Wilson used to make them all colors of the rainbow. I was at a  truck stop in Pennsylvania a few years ago and I almost fell in the floor, they had red, blue, green, yellow, pink, purple, orange, and I think brown. But, I think these days Wilson only makes them in black and white.
> 
> But, if all else fails I do have a 36" fiberglass whip brand new in the package that I ordered for some dude and he never came back for it, so, if you need a good cheap antenna, give me a shout. But, if you insist on something in particular I can order one for you, wholesale plus shipping.
> 
> I'd hate to post a price here, for gods sake someone might think I was posting a classified ad or something silly and feel the need to ban me or whatever, so, just email me for the price, it'll save me a lot of hassle getting a new IP address so I can come back here with a new user name if someone happens to be PMS'ing today.
> 
> Dodgem,
> 
> email: dodgem250@somd.net


No, not particular.  I was busting the wife's chops by threatening to put the cb in the minivan.

The antenna you have, will it mount to the magnetic base I have?


----------



## Jeff

huntr1 said:


> My dad was KPN8652 The Peanut back in the 70's-80's.
> 
> When Crabcake moved south, I helped her load up and move out, she gave me a CB radio that she no longer wanted. Has a magnetic antenna mount (without the antenna) and runs off a cig. lighter plug. I'm taking the kids to Grandma & Grandpa in Georgia in a couple weeks. Gonna have to buy a new antenna for the Crabcake radio and treat the kids to the sounds of the highway heading south.
> 
> Boy will that bring back the memories.


 
I have a whip here for a magmount WILSON 1000. I dunno if it will screw onto whatever you have. Maybe Dodgem250 can answer that. I pulled it off my truck about a year ago and struck it in the shed. I have since pulled the CB and Linear out and very seriously doubt I will be putting it back in. 

It's in fine shape. No corrosion on/around the set screws at all.

But it's here if you want it. Free. I live in the Lexington Park area if you are in the area and want to drop by just PM me for directions.


----------



## Dodgem250

Here's my newest competition radio build, did it this weekend.

Cobra 148 GTL
AM - SSB
Blue Chrome Diamond Plate Face Plate
Chrome Diamond Plate Covers
Roger Beep Installed With On/Off Switch
Switched Talk Back Installed
Swing Kit Installed
Blue/Red S/RF Meter LED
Blue Channel Display
Added LED To Back Light Switches
Low Dead Key For Linear Use

Includes brand new Power Cord, Chrome Diamond Plate Bracket with chrome Knobs, and a stock microphone.

Dodgem250@somd.net


----------



## huntr1

Jeff said:


> I have a whip here for a magmount WILSON 1000. I dunno if it will screw onto whatever you have. Maybe Dodgem250 can answer that. I pulled it off my truck about a year ago and struck it in the shed. I have since pulled the CB and Linear out and very seriously doubt I will be putting it back in.
> 
> It's in fine shape. No corrosion on/around the set screws at all.
> 
> But it's here if you want it. Free. I live in the Lexington Park area if you are in the area and want to drop by just PM me for directions.


PM sent.  Would Wednesday night work for pickup?


----------



## huntr1

Dodgem250 said:


> Here's my newest competition radio build, did it this weekend.
> 
> Cobra 148 GTL
> AM - SSB
> Blue Chrome Diamond Plate Face Plate
> Chrome Diamond Plate Covers
> Roger Beep Installed With On/Off Switch
> Switched Talk Back Installed
> Swing Kit Installed
> Blue/Red S/RF Meter LED
> Blue Channel Display
> Added LED To Back Light Switches
> Low Dead Key For Linear Use
> 
> Includes brand new Power Cord, Chrome Diamond Plate Bracket with chrome Knobs, and a stock microphone.
> 
> Dodgem250@somd.net


Competition radio?  'splain please.

P.S.
I'm gonna try out Jeff's antenna for my trip south.  Depending on how it works out, I may contact you about the antenna you have.


----------



## Magnum

huntr1 said:


> Competition radio?  'splain please.
> 
> P.S.
> I'm gonna try out Jeff's antenna for my trip south.  Depending on how it works out, I may contact you about the antenna you have.



Key Offs 

Two people sit on the line and repeat a word, a tower a distance away says what he heard and that the winner.


----------



## Magnum

Dodgem250 said:


> Here's my newest competition radio build, did it this weekend.
> 
> Cobra 148 GTL
> AM - SSB
> Blue Chrome Diamond Plate Face Plate
> Chrome Diamond Plate Covers
> Roger Beep Installed With On/Off Switch
> Switched Talk Back Installed
> Swing Kit Installed
> Blue/Red S/RF Meter LED
> Blue Channel Display
> Added LED To Back Light Switches
> Low Dead Key For Linear Use
> 
> Includes brand new Power Cord, Chrome Diamond Plate Bracket with chrome Knobs, and a stock microphone.
> 
> Dodgem250@somd.net



Just a low dead key  I like to have mine where I can adjust it, especially when I was going to Key Off. Crank up the Voltage bump up the dead key a little. Been so long now but I think I ran about 150 bird dead key out of my 3-pill for normal use then crank it to 175-200 when it came time to hit it. I would usually run at 18.5 volts, when it came time I would mash the gas and turn my reg up and push about 20-22 volts to the amp.  I miss those days


----------



## Squirrel

Dodgem250 said:


> Huh?



http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48847

looks like a galaxy to me.


----------



## Dodgem250

Very good eye. That's the picture of my Galaxy Echo-Roger beep desk mic. LMAO! Remember the old Sadelta Echo Master Plus that everyone used to have, well Galaxy owns them now. But, I am really delighted that you took the time and interest to post a picture of the blue LED i put in to back light the meter, I didn't think anyone would ever care, you make my day! LOL

I posted the picture simply to show that you can have the option to install an LED to back light the meter, I get a lot of that sort of dress up stuff, everybody wants LED's, so, I have thousands of them in stock now.



Squirrel said:


> http://forums.somd.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=48847
> 
> looks like a galaxy to me.


----------



## Dodgem250

Magnum said:


> Just a low dead key  I like to have mine where I can adjust it, especially when I was going to Key Off. Crank up the Voltage bump up the dead key a little. Been so long now but I think I ran about 150 bird dead key out of my 3-pill for normal use then crank it to 175-200 when it came time to hit it. I would usually run at 18.5 volts, when it came time I would mash the gas and turn my reg up and push about 20-22 volts to the amp.  I miss those days



Yeah some guys like to have variable power, some want it set to a specific level, everybody has their own preferences I guess, but, I always go back a set it to what ever they want, but, most of the time, given the experience in what everybody prefers, I usually don't have to change anything. If they prefer to have variable, then I warm up the Weller and get at it for no additional charge.


----------



## Dodgem250

well, I guess I'm gonna be banned from the forums, so, until I get a new account setup, I'll see you all in a bit.

Dodgem


----------



## lisaowensathome

Why has dodgem been banned? Anyone know!                                 





Dodgem250 said:


> well, I guess I'm gonna be banned from the forums, so, until I get a new account setup, I'll see you all in a bit.
> 
> Dodgem


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

lisaowensathome said:


> Why has dodgem been banned? Anyone know!



Maybe because one could say he was marketing (selling) stuff.  Darn - I was enjoying *Dodgem250* posts.


----------



## Dymphna

lisaowensathome said:


> Why has dodgem been banned? Anyone know!


I seriously doubt he's been banned. He wouldn't have been around to say it if he had...he just had a post deleted


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Dymphna said:


> I seriously doubt he's been banned. He wouldn't have been around to say it if he had...he just had a post deleted



That or they send him an e-mail.  Hope he comes back.


----------



## lisaowensathome

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Maybe because one could say he was marketing (selling) stuff.  Darn - I was enjoying *Dodgem250* posts.




Because he was listing stuff about the competition radio?


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

lisaowensathome said:


> Because he was listing stuff about the competition radio?



Beat me.  There seems to be enough interest for a Private CB Forum.


----------



## lisaowensathome

The_Twisted_Ear said:


> Beat me.  There seems to be enough interest for a Private CB Forum.



Seems to be the only way for free speech around here,I'll shoot him an email and see if he has any interest in a private forum.


----------



## Dymphna

Forget the CBs  Get yourself a "Go Diego Go" walkie talkie, it's cheaper...

Mom: Walkie-talkie picks up trashy trucker talk



> A West Virginia mother is seeking a recall of a popular walkie-talkie after her 3-year-old's toy apparently intercepted a profanity-laced conversation between truckers about drugs and strip clubs.


----------



## The_Twisted_Ear

Dymphna said:


> Forget the CBs  Get yourself a "Go Diego Go" walkie talkie, it's cheaper...
> 
> Mom: Walkie-talkie picks up trashy trucker talk



Bummer!


----------



## SoMdmMusician

*Relayed Message From The CB Mod Master Of So Md*

LOL, hey everybody, Dodgem is doing just fine, he said to tell everyone BUMP-BUMP and hope everyone is doing well, He sets in the CB repair shop and does his thing and he said he'd like for everyone to stop by his website and buy a radio!

Thanks, 
SoMdMusician

PS: Hey there lisaowensathome, 12f you sexy thang!


----------



## lisaowensathome

SoMdMusician said:


> LOL, hey everybody, Dodgem is doing just fine, he said to tell everyone BUMP-BUMP and hope everyone is doing well, He sets in the CB repair shop and does his thing and he said he'd like for everyone to stop by his website and buy a radio!
> 
> Thanks,
> SoMdMusician
> 
> PS: Hey there lisaowensathome, 12f you sexy thang!


----------



## SoMdmMusician

lisaowensathome said:


>



Dang


----------



## SoMdmMusician

Anyway. So, who around here has a new cb radio in their automobile? It's awfully quiet around southern maryland.


----------



## SoMdmMusician

*Looking for CB Radio Equipment...*

Anybody have anything they wanna part with that's been laying around collecting dust? 

I am asking this question on behalf of my buddy Dodgem at DM CB Radio Products.

SoMdMusician


----------

